# pearl guramis male/female ratio



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

Is 6 males to 1 female a very bad ratio for these fish?


----------



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

I think I would try to go for exactly the opposite, In my experiences the males can get just a bit territorial, and they like to fight over females, may not be as much of a problem in a large tank, what size will you be keeping them in?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Pearls Gouramis are among the more peaceful of Gouramis, but I would not keep more than one male in a tank, and monitor him, some are more aggressive than others. Most females will get along pretty well, but even there I would be sure it is a very large tank, and has lots of plants, driftwood and other things that create territory markers and line-of-site barriers at the surface. 
These are not social fish. They are better without their relatives (Pearl Gouramis or other Anabantoids) in the tank.


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

The tank is 70g,lots of plants,the males seem to be doing well with occational brief fights that last seconds.The female looks like is not in top condition probably because of pressure from the males.I cannot add more females to brake the bad ratio so I'm thinking of removing the female from the tank and not do the same mistake again in the future.Is this the more reasonable thing to do?Also if this was the only species of fish in a tank of this size how many females and how many males would you choose to add?


----------



## saram521 (May 3, 2008)

I would remove some of the males as well. I've heard accounts of people keeping 3 males in a tank with no females and the males still fought pretty nastily. Pearl gouramis are generally peaceful to *other fish*. If you were to stock a 70g with only pearls, I would add about 7 with a ratio of maybe 2 males and 5 females.


----------

